# Sur Ipad Air 2/ Disparition de l'icône "Kiosque"



## pchat82 (22 Octobre 2015)

L'icone "Kiosque" n’apparaît plus sur ma tablette? Je suis au Sénégal/ cette icone peut-elle disparaître selon le lieu où l'on se trouve? Sinon comment puis je refaire apparaître cette icone? Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelle version d'iOS utilises-tu ?

Avec la dernière, iOS 9, il n'y a plus de Kiosque. L'icône est remplacée par un dossier.


----------



## pchat82 (23 Octobre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle version d'iOS utilises-tu ?
> 
> Avec la dernière, iOS 9, il n'y a plus de Kiosque. L'icône est remplacée par un dossier.


Merci pour réponse, 
Suis débutant sur iPad et Mac, j'utilise iOS 9.1. L'icône Kiosque a disparu surement depuis le passage iOS 9, je n'ai pas vu de dossier de remplacement et je n'ai pas eu d'information.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2015)

pchat82 a dit:


> Merci pour réponse,
> Suis débutant sur iPad et Mac, j'utilise iOS 9.1. L'icône Kiosque a disparu surement depuis le passage iOS 9, je n'ai pas vu de dossier de remplacement et je n'ai pas eu d'information.



Moi, j'ai un dossier de remplacement car j'avais téléchargé des apps qui s'installaient dans le Kiosque. Maintenant elles sont dans le dossier.

Mais pour l'absence de l'icône Kiosque, c'est normal.


----------



## o0pik (3 Novembre 2015)

Je confirme que l'icone kiosque à aussi disparu sur ma tablette et mon iphone bon ça ne me dérange pas trop vu que je ne m'en servais pas.

Par contre je n'ai pas de solutions à t'apporter pour qu'elle revienne peut être faire un tour dans l'appstore de ton ipad et voir si elle est téléchargable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2015)

o0pik a dit:


> Je confirme que l'icone kiosque à aussi disparu sur ma tablette et mon iphone bon ça ne me dérange pas trop vu que je ne m'en servais pas.
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas de solutions à t'apporter pour qu'elle revienne peut être faire un tour dans l'appstore de ton ipad et voir si elle est téléchargable.



Le kiosque a été supprimé par Apple dans iOS 9. Sa disparition est donc définitive.


----------

